# KT:What rank is your teacher?



## Clark Kent (Feb 13, 2007)

*What rank is your teacher?
By Dianhsuhe - Tue, 13 Feb 2007 16:40:29 GMT
Originally Posted at: KenpoTalk*
====================

I was thinking about this last night.  I am fortunate to train with a Godan (5th) in Kara-Ho Kempo (which is VERY high for us) and I was wondering what rank your instructors are?

  I am a pretty low rank compared to many of you but I feel fortunate to be in the training situation I am in.

  So what rank is your teacher?

James


Read More...


------------------------------------
KenpoTalk.com Post Bot - Kenpo Feed


----------



## kenpotroop (Mar 1, 2007)

6th degree Jerald Mitchell


----------



## Kenpobuff (Mar 1, 2007)

My primary instructor is a 6th degree only because he is the one that can promote me.  The person I work with the most however is a 2nd degree.


----------



## sealth (Mar 1, 2007)

my senior instructor is a 5th degree. the highest rank i have trained wth was 8th degree.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 1, 2007)

I am currently working with an 8th degree.


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Mar 1, 2007)

My Sifu is a GrandMaster.


----------



## gixxershane (Mar 2, 2007)

my instructor is a 5th black
and she trains under Mrs. Cogliandro who is an 8th.. when we test we test at Mrs. C's school, and we get to go to seminars that she does at her school in Revere Ma.


----------

